# craigslist... bunch of model kits for sale...



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

not mine, dont know whose... just thought id put it out there...

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/clt/839877053.html









:0 
Brand Year Make Number Value 
Accurate 1964 Corvette Grand Sport 5001 
AMT 1962 Corvette Convertible 6489 $10.00 
AMT 1998 Corvette Convertible 8329 $9.00 
AMT 1955 Chevy Nomad 6592 $35.00 
AMT 1968 Camaro Z/28 6559 $35.00 
AMT 1937 Chevy Convertible T141 $50.00 
AMT 1951 Chevy Fleetline 8250 $15.00 
AMT 1941 Plymouth 6583 $25.00 
AMT 1941 Plymouth 6583 $25.00 
AMT 1941 Plymouth 6184 $9.00 
AMT 1951 Chevy Bel Air 6607 $45.00 
AMT 1934 Ford Coupe T134 $75.00 
AMT 1970 Monte Carlo Lowrider 8271 $10.00 
AMT 1936 Ford 149 $40.00 
AMT 1963 Buick Riviera Customizing kit 06-553-149 $125.00 
AMT 1959 El Camino Customizing Kit 2759-170 $50.00 
AMT 1940 Ford Deluxe Tudor Sedan Customizing Kit 149 $75.00 
AMT 1963 Corvette Convertible Customizing Kit 06-913-149 $130.00 
AMT 1960 Corvette Customizing Kit 149 $150.00 
AMT 1934 Ford 2-Door Sedan 6510 $30.00 
AMT 1951 Chevy Fleetline 2000 Special Edition 30264 $12.00 
AMT 1936 Ford 6591 $30.00 
AMT 1963 Chevrolet Impala 6723 $65.00 
AMT Dodge Stealth Indy 500 Official Car 6806 $35.00 
AMT 1965 Buick Riviera Low Rider T404 $55.00 
AMT 1940 Ford Coupe A140 $70.00 
AMT 1934 Ford 5-Wondow Coupe 8214 $8.00 
AMT 1949 Mercury Club Coupe 6815 $20.00 
AMT 1962 Ford Thunderbird 31649 $140.00 
AMT 1951 Chevy Bel Air T295 $50.00 
AMT 1929 Ford Model A Roadster T254-200 $25.00 
AMT 1932 Ford 5-Wondow Coupe T147 $45.00 
AMT 1950 Chevy Stepside 8051 $15.00 
AMT Chevy Beretta GTZ 6068 
AMT 1970 Monte Carlo Lowrider 8271 $10.00 
AMT 1949 Ford Custome Coupe 6805 $18.00 
AMT 1963 Corvette Sting Ray A163 $20.00 
AMT 1962 Corvette Hardtop/Convertible 2205 $30.00 
AMT 1962 Corvette Convertible 6489 $10.00 
AMT 1966 Ford Fairlane GT/GTA 6926 $15.00 
AMT 1967 Mustang Fastback 6631 $8.00 
AMT 1936 Ford Coupe/Roadster A136 $45.00 
AMT 1932 Ford Tudor Sedan T133 $75.00 
AMT 1955 Chevy Stepside Street Machine 8598 
AMT 20th Anniversary Turbo Firebird GTA 6932 
AMT 1967 Chevrolet Camaro Z-28 31518 
AMT 1967 Cevrolet Camaro Z-28 31518 
AMT 1957 Chevy Cameo 6308 
AMT 1986 El Camino 30074 $12.00 
AMT 1997 Chevy Camaro 30th Anniversary Edition 8222 $12.00 
AMT 1932 Ford V-8 Coupe 232 $60.00 
AMT 1932 Ford Roaster T150 $30.00 
AMT 1932 Ford V-8 Coupe 2232-150 $60.00 
AMT 1932 Ford Victoria 2432-149 $50.00 
AMT 1962 Chevy Impala SS 8209 $9.00 
AMT 1928 Model A Ford 2128-150 $85.00 
AMT 1965 Corvette Sting Ray Convertible 6915-150 $125.00 
AMT 1939 Ford Tudor Sedan T144 $40.00 
AMT 1937 Chevy Coupe A137-250 $60.00 
AMT 1925 Ford Model T Fruit Wagon T329-225 $70.00 
AMT 1925 Model T Ford 2225-200 $120.00 
AMT 1925 Model T Ford 125/200 $135.00 
AMT 1932 Ford Road 6585 $20.00 
AMT 1932 Ford Phantom Vickie 30246 $15.00 
AMT 1963 Corvette Sting Ray Fastback 6923-149 $55.00 
AMT 1962 Corvette 200 
AMT 1932 Ford Roadster 2632-200 $70.00 
AMT 1932 Ford Victoria 2432-149 $50.00 
AMT Ford Cobra 2170-150 
AMT 1939 Wagon Rod 30087 $9.00 
AMT 1959 Corvette T393 $35.00 
AMT 1934 Ford 5-Wondow Coupe 8214 $8.00 
AMT 1955 Chevy Bel Air 2000 Special Edition 30266 $9.00 
AMT 1932 Ford Sport Roadster 332-149 $70.00 
AMT 1927 Ford Touring T 2527-170 $45.00 
AMT 1963 Chevrolet Pickup Truck 08-733-200 
AMT 1932 Ford Phaeton A125 $35.00 
AMT 1932 Ford Phaeton 6899 $30.00 
AMT 1933 Ford Street Rod 6714 $25.00 
AMT 1949 Ford Custom Coupe 6805 $18.00 
AMT 1950 Ford Convertible 6831 $40.00 
AMT 1929 Model A Ford T-129-200 $140.00 
AMT 1925 Model T Ford 
AMT 1925 Model T Ford 
AMT 1962 Corvette Convertible 149 
AMT 1966 Mustiang Convertible/Hardtop 6156-150 
AMT 1967 Chevrolety Camaro Z28 6638 
AMT 1957 Chevy Bel Air 8455 
AMT 1968 Torino Official Pace Car T237 
AMT 1953 Ford Pickup, Trailer and Accessories T390 
AMT 1951 Chevy Convertible Cruising USA 2253 
AMT 1932 Chevrolet Cabriolet 6508 
AMT Dodge Viper GTS Coupe 8055 
AMT 1951 Chevy Fleetline 6754 $55.00 
AMT 1961 K-211 Thunderbird Conv 61/149 $134.00 
AMT Customizing Boat Kit 8125 $15.00 
AMT 1933 Willy's Coupe 2402 $35.00 
AMT 1929 Ford Woody/Pickup 31220 $10.00 
AMT 1969 Oldsmobile /CutlassHurst Olds 6898 $20.00 
AMT 1970 Camaro Z28 30086 $10.00 
AMT 1970 Dodge Challenger R/T 6466 $10.00 
AMT 1967 Mercury Comet Cyclone GT 6750 $15.00 
AMT 1966 Ford Mustang Hardtop 6526 $12.00 
AMT 1949 Mercury Coupe Cruising USA 2252 $25.00 
AMT Chevy Sears DieHard 8244 
AMT Kodak Film Chevrolet 6727 
AMT Hot Rods Ford Coupe/Sedan Dlvry/Cab 8457 
AMT Ford C-900 Transporter Set T447 $75.00 
Aurora 1934 Ford 569-198 
Aurora 1922 Ford 568-198 
Galaxie 1948 Chevy Aerosedan 98011 $25.00 
Galaxie 1948 Chevy Sedan Delivery 98021 $25.00 
Galaxie 1948 Chevy Aerosedan 98011 $25.00 
Galaxie 1948 Chevy Aerosedan 98011 $25.00 
Jo-Han 1962 Studebaker Lark Convert. CS-507 $40.00 
Jo-Han 1970 Oldsmobile Hardtop C-5070 $45.00 
Jo-Han 1963 Chrysler 300 Convertible 4463:149 $110.00 
Jo-Han 1931 Cadillac Cabriolet GC-431 
Lindberg 1953 Ford Convertible Indy Pace Car 72321 $13.90 
Lindberg 1948 Lincol Continental 72322 $13.90 
Lindberg 1961 Impalla SS 409 72182 $13.90 
Monogram 1959 Chevrolet Impala 2437 $12.00 
Monogram 1940 Ford Pickup Street Rod 2720 $10.00 
Monogram 1953 Chevy 2781 $20.00 
Monogram 1993 Camaro Z/28 Indianapolis 500 Pace Car 2964 $10.00 
Monogram 1958 Ford T-Bird Elvira Macabre Mobile 2783 $35.00 
Monogram Lamborghini LP500S 2769 $10.00 
Monogram Midnight Z Camaro 2717 
Monogram 1986 Chevy Monte Carlo SS 2731 $15.00 
Monogram 1994 Mustang Indy Pace Car 2975 $12.00 
Monogram 1930 Ford Woody 7553 $12.00 
Monogram 1966 Shelby Mustang GT350 2797 $25.00 
Monogram 1986 Buick Grand National 2765 $25.00 
Monogram 1964 Mustang Indy Pace Car 2456 
Monogram 1957 Street Vette 2283 $20.00 
Monogram 1958 Ford Thunderbird Convertible 85-2385 
Monogram 1958 Corvette Roadster 85-5938 $20.00 
Monogram 1940 Ford Convertible 85-5961 $14.00 
Monogram 1948 Ford Convertible 85-5952 
Monogram 1937 Ford Street Rod 2757 
Monogram 1987 Buick GNX 2784 $25.00 
Monogram 1939 Chevy Coupe 2256 $25.00 
Monogram 1939 Chevy Sedan Delivery 2240 $35.00 
Monogram 1939 Chevy Coupe 2719 $10.00 
Monogram 1969 Camaro Indy Pace car 85-2459 
Monogram 1987 Buick GNX 2784 $25.00 
Monogram 1955 Chevy Bel Air 2462 $15.00 
Monogram 1989 Ford Mustang Convertible GT 2911 $30.00 
Monogram 1989 Porsche 911 Turbo 2956 $12.00 
Monogram 1994 Ford Mustang Indy Pace Car 2975 $12.00 
Monogram 1995 Corvette ZR-1 HT 2455 $8.00 
Monogram 1965 Chevy Impala SS 85-2470 $10.00 
Monogram Lincoln Continental 8206 
MPC Corvette Roadster 6213 
MPC 1985 Corvette 1-3727 $15.00 
MPC 1969 Corvette Sting Ray 569-200 $200.00 
MPC 1984 Corvette 1-3721 $20.00 
MPC 1965 Corvette Sting Ray 2-149 
MPC 1969 Camaro SS 6283 $25.00 
MPC 25th Anniversary Corvette Special Edition 1-3708 
MPC 25th Anniversary Corvette Special Edition 1-3708 
MPC 1975 Camaro T-7519 $60.00 
MPC 1956/57 Corvette 301-200 $70.00 
MPC Camaro Indianapolis Pace Car 1-0833 
MPC Mustang Indy Pace Car 1-0785 
MPC 1932 Chevrolet Roadster 1-3106 $40.00 
MPC 1932 Chevy Roadster 302-149 $75.00 
MPC 1968 Corvette 568-200 $110.00 
MPC 1974 Corvette 1-7406-250 $60.00 
MPC 1960 Corvette 306-200 $75.00 
MPC 1978 Corvette Official 1978 Indy Pace Car 1-3710 
MPC 1927 Lincoln Roadster 202-200 $50.00 
MPC Ford Mustang Indy Pace Car 1-0785 
MPC Pontiac Fiero GT 6401 
MPC Vampire Van 1-0626 
MPC Camaro 728 1-0747 
MPC Indy Pace Car Set 6214 $50.00 
MPC Texaco Service Station From the 60's 1501 
Pocher 1931 Alfa Romeo Monza 
Pocher 1931 Alfa Romeo Monza 
Pocher Alfa Romeo Spider Touring Gran Sport 
Pocher Alfa Romeo Spider Touring Gran Sport 
Pocher Alfa Romeo Spider Touring Gran Sport 
Pocher Fiat Grand Prix de France 1907 
Pocher Fiat Grand Prix de France 1907 
Pocher 1932 Rolls Royce Phantom II Sedanca Coupe 
Pocher 1932 Rolls Royce Phantom II Sedanca Coupe 
Revell 1987 Monety Carlo 85-2576 
Revell 1999 Corvette Convertible 85-1904 $15.00 
Revell 1969 Camaro Convertible 85-7676 $10.00 
Revell 1937 Ford Convertible with Trailer 85-7245 $12.00 
Revell Nascar Cartoon Network 85-2484 
Revell Modified Custom T Roadster 7137 
Revell 1932 Ford 3-Window Coupe 85-7605 $10.00 
Revell 1932 Ford 3-Window Coupe 85-7605 $10.00 
Revell 1955 Chevy Indy Pace Car 85-2496 
Revell 1937 Ford Coupe Street Rod 85-2598 $8.00 
Revell 1969 Z-28 Camaro RS 85-7457 $12.00 
Revell 1934 Ford Cabriolet Street Rod 85-7647 $12.00 
Revell 1932 Ford 3-Window Coupe 85-7605 $10.00 
Revell 1932 Dan Fink's Speedwagon 85-7606 $14.90 
Revell 1941 Chevy Pickup 85-7668 $10.00 
Revell 1926 Ford T Sedan Delivery 85-2982 $8.00 
Revell Aerovette 85-7638 
Revell Corvette Indy Car 7108 
Revell 1967 Corvette Coupe 85-2491 
Revell Corvette Pace Car 85-1344 
Revell Corvette Pace Car 85-1344 
Revell 1987 Buick Grand National 85-2497 
Revell 1937 Ford Pickup 85-7627 $12.00 
Revell 1977 Monte Carlo Lowrider 85-1350 
Revell Beatnik Bandit 85-4174 $10.00 
Revell 1956 Chevy Nomad 85-2489 
Revell 1957 Chevy Nomad 7163 
Revell Jeep 85-2966 
Revell 1937 Ford with Highway Scenes 85-7800 
Revell Corvette C5-R Goodwrench 85-1648 $25.00 
Revell Mustang Muscle Trio 85-6859 $25.00 
SMP 1960 El Camino Customizing Kit 149 $150.00 
Testors 1970 CheZoom by Boyd 5201 $8.00 
Testors 1948 Ford Convertible 379 $45.00 
Testors 1948 Ford Coupe 376 $45.00 
Testors 1970 CheZoom by Boyd 5201 $8.00 
Testors 1934 Rolls Royce Phantom II 833 $40.00


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Get a truck Beto!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

I saw that :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

y cant it be boston craiglist wtf


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Sep 18 2008, 04:36 PM~11636501
> *y cant it be boston craiglist wtf
> *


Yea... :uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

he said he'll take $5,400 for them all


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I just noticed he has 6 Pocher kits, he should slang them on ebay, those can be some good money


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 18 2008, 11:06 AM~11635739
> *Get a truck Beto!
> *


HELL NO!!! YOU SEE THOSE OUTRAGES PRICES. I CAN'T RESELL THOSE AT MY PRICES. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whats the difference between these two kits??

AMT 1941 Plymouth 6583 $25.00 
AMT 1941 Plymouth 6184 $9.00


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11637976
> *whats the difference between these two kits??
> 
> AMT 1941 Plymouth 6583 $25.00
> ...


Probably when it was issued. The higher of the two should be the oldest.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 18 2008, 06:26 PM~11637976
> *whats the difference between these two kits??
> 
> AMT 1941 Plymouth 6583 $25.00
> ...



boxes....some stand up to shelf wear longer lol
a few years difference, some molded in white and others in light gray. tires might be different, but most everything is the same.
AMT 1941 Plymouth 6184










AMT 1941 Plymouth 6583









other boxes...but that's the ONLY difference and decals maybe different.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

damn id like to have em-been trying to get back into it but i work alot and i really detail model cars so it takes a while for me to get one done-but all that shit you could make alot of crazy shit out of em-i love making dune buggys and go karts out of the motors and the trees :biggrin:


----------

